# What do I need to level this out?



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Happy Friday!

I had a question for you guru's that I can't seem to figure out. I have an idea, but I want to run it by TLF before I execute.

We have this horrendous electrical box in our front yard that we are trying to hide behind some Salvia plants. We also wanted to add some landscaping brick to the perimeter around the Salvia as you can see in the picture. There's just one problem: one area needs to be leveled.. My question is: what do we use to level the ground it so the bricks can match and be in order? My theory is to dump a bunch of sand and possibly some top soil until it is leveled. We will be applying a weed screen on top of the needed material so we are not to concerned about grass growing back.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Sounds like to me your idea would work just fine.

That looks like a transformer-in the front lawn? Ugh!!


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Yeah, and my house is the only lot that has it... isn't it a beauty?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I normally do the opposite.

1) I find the lowest point.
2) dig 2-3 inches and add pea gravel
2.5) compact the area (I use the same stone)
3) place the first stone
4) use a 4ft level and make really sure it is level in all directions.
5) repeat to the sides, but now the height of the side ones needs to match the first one and be leveled.
6) at some point the a stone will get 75% or more covered by the soil around it.
7) start a new row above by placing a stone above and in between the two edges of the one below. 
8) make sure the second row is leveled and even
9) repeat until you get the height to want.

Don't use sand or topsoil since it will wash out when it rains and make it uneven.

Lastly, I don't like the edges you got. They are too skinny, don't have enough weight and become unleveled. I prefer the 10-12in wide retention wall style that are 4in high ($1.49 at home Depot). They weight 22lb and stay in place.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Road base tamped with a tamper. Or crushed stone. Look up on you tube or similar on how to install a paver patio. Do that process but a mini version.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

g-man said:


> Lastly, I don't like the edges you got. They are too skinny, don't have enough weight and become unleveled. I prefer the 10-12in wide retention wall style that are 4in high ($1.49 at home Depot). They weight 22lb and stay in place.


Solid points. Im.at home depot now. The k God I checked my email as I had 4 bags of sand on a push cart. Heading outside now to look at pea stone and the retention wall.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

G man, are you saying to pour the pea stone into the lowest point, and then compact it? I'm confused on what you mean by the first stone? Are you meaning the retaining wall stone?

Also, it seems like this is going to be a longer process than just one day?


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

What I'm concerned about is being able to see the stone from the front since they don't match the edger/edging stones that we previously purchased and used around our main flower bed. I want it to be uniform. Are you saying that we should completely replace our edger stones all together with the $1.48 ones that you previously mentioned? The ones that were a $1.48 at our Home Depot did not look like retaining wall blocks, but instead were the square/rectangular kind that you use to build a stone patio or use as stepping stones. Can you provide a picture of the $1.48 stones that you are referencing? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm not saying to replace all your edge stones. That would be expensive. I just gave you my perspective/experience on the square ones.

This is the one I was referring to: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Pavestone-11-5-in-x-7-in-x-4-in-Buff-Concrete-Retaining-Wall-Block-81104/100169703?MERCH=REC-_-mobileweb_pip_rr-_-100333178-_-100169703-_-N

They started to introduce a smaller one (3in high) and one with a hole in the bottom. They might seem cheaper, but you get less weight and could end up buying an extra row.

I hope the link works. I tested it in a new tab.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Great. Ironically, we were looking at the same stones when we were planning this out. Thanks for the direction.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I too have one of those electrical boxes in my yard but have just decided to mow around it and keep it trimmed up. It does create a bit of PIA while mowing but I like what you want to do with yours, can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I too have one of those electrical boxes in my yard but have just decided to mow around it and keep it trimmed up. It does create a bit of PIA while mowing but I like what you want to do with yours, can't wait to see the end result.


Thanks MQ. We are still in the planning process, but it will get done this fall. since this will be the first thing people see besides the yard, my wife is we ting to make sure it's nice. I'll revive this thread when finished with pictures.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Howdy guys,

It's getting to that time where the smell of grass and gas will fill the air.

Sorry for reviving this thread after a couple months, but I wanted to post the pictures of the end result. It took me about 3 days to do, but I think I did a pretty good job on spacing the bricks appropriately. I was also paranoid I wouldn't get the ground leveled.

Looking at the picture's now gotta go back and expose the base of the tree a bit, but other than that I think it's a wrap.

Next project is leveling my yard which will be 2 weeks or so after I aerated in a few weeks. Hopefully that goes smooth.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

:thumbup: Looks great!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

It's your thread you can revive it whenever you want 

I think you did a great job.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Thanks Colonel and MQ!


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Great job. I have a similar box between me and my neighbors property. We suffer from severe erosion around them too. Been talking about it for 2 yrs. this is the year I fix it.

Gonna plant nandina or forsythia, maybe something else if we clear out more there. Azaleas would be cool to let them go in cut for a while. Just don't wanna do much if they decide to dig and work. They'll destroy the area and my yard again if so.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> Great job. I have a similar box between me and my neighbors property. We suffer from severe erosion around them too. Been talking about it for 2 yrs. this is the year I fix it.
> 
> Gonna plant nandina or forsythia, maybe something else if we clear out more there. Azaleas would be cool to let them go in cut for a while. Just don't wanna do much if they decide to dig and work. They'll destroy the area and my yard again if so.


Thank you. Having them come and perform maintenance or a repair was our concern too. However, we finally decided to heck with it and move forward with the project.

I definitely had second thoughts while digging the holes for the privet due to the fear of touching a electrical wire!


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Tex86 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > Great job. I have a similar box between me and my neighbors property. We suffer from severe erosion around them too. Been talking about it for 2 yrs. this is the year I fix it.
> ...


Fully understood!! My erosion in spots in bad enough I can see the wires so I don't even have to dig!


----------

